# Parzival



## Clodagh (13 August 2016)

Is it true that he actually has a broken jaw, and that they knew when he started his test? FB can be inaccurate, I hope in this instance it is.


----------



## Cortez (13 August 2016)

He got bitten by a fly, apparently.


----------



## Goldenstar (13 August 2016)

What happened ?


----------



## Auslander (13 August 2016)

I thought the Facebook post was a ridiculous piece of conjecture, based on a news piece on NBC Olymics, containing information that is believed to be related to another horse entirely. If he did have a hairline fracture, the chances are that it wouldn't show up on xray until it started to heal/lay down new bone anyway - so I am unconvinced by the validity of the information. Kudos to Adelinde Cornelissen for retiring - that's a big decision to make when you're representing your country, and she is to be commended for it, no matter what the cause of his discomfort.


----------



## ester (13 August 2016)

Yup, it seems to be an NBC issue as the FEI vet has come back and refuted it. 

The only thing I initially wondered was if they found and old fracture when they xrayed but that it wasn't the cause of the current issues but as I say it seems to be rubbish media reporting! But it is making for some fabulous conspiracy theories


----------



## Cortez (13 August 2016)

Parzival retired about 2 minutes into his test. He had a swollen face and a temperature the day before and had apparently been bitten by a fly or a spider. Warmed up OK, but when Adelinde felt he was not at his best in the ring she retired.


----------



## Goldenstar (13 August 2016)

Thanks Cortez .


----------



## ester (13 August 2016)

He looked fairly puffy from certain angles in the ring too, was ok in canter entry but head wonky in trot and during the pi/pa the back end was moving but the front end was barely stepping, he didn't look like him at all. Loads of foam and a tongue hanging out one side of his mouth. She retired at the start of the extended walk having taken the opportunity to have a bit of a look at his head. Quite rightly, I think they hoped he'd be able to get round, possibly with a bit competition adrenaline but it just wasn't happening.


----------



## Kylara (13 August 2016)

Hairline fracture is not true for Parzival - fly/spider bite causing swelling and fever, horse just not himself.

Fracture could be in relation to Jock's horse but that is just guessing as he whacked his head on a bit of pipe.


----------



## JillA (13 August 2016)

Not a fracture of any kind - I have seen a statement by the FEI/vets dealing and they say the x rays on Parzival were for diagnostic purposes only, as you would expect with a top class horse about to enter an international competition. Someone put 2 and 2 together and came up with 5 - but everyone's an expert suddenly


----------



## ester (13 August 2016)

I don't think it was even that, no one knew he had been xrayed particularly, the commentators on NBC live were talking about another horse with a hairline fracture, that got written down on NBCs website without the other horse bit - ta da it must be true!


----------



## OLDGREYMARE (13 August 2016)

I believe it is the French showjumper Ryan that has a hairline fracture of his hock so has been withdrawn.


----------



## honetpot (13 August 2016)

I think the things got even more muddied because he had excessive salivation, and his tongue stuck out.
http://www.hippofoto.be/portfolio/G0000xEK.G446Keo/I0000Q0q1pvBCosE


----------



## Bessi (13 August 2016)

He didn't have his tongue stuck out during the test that I could see but was frothed up excessively on one side of his mouth, as soon as she retired and dropped the rains he began sticking his tongue out (which is when I think that photo was taken as there is no rein contact at al). Its all been massively blown out of control on Facebook which is a real shame and quite detrimental to the campaign to keep horse sports in the olympics.


----------



## Lexi_ (13 August 2016)

Balanced out by the very positive coverage elsewhere though, hopefully! This popped up on my Twitter timeline and both the person who shared it and the original source site are very non-horsey.

http://www.goodhousekeeping.com/life/news/a39905/olympic-athlete-dropped-out-save-her-horse/


----------

